# Hole Hawg or Super Hawg?



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

My Hole Hawg died a week after the warranty was up. I was looking online for a new one and noticed that the Super Hawg is only a few dollars more, Is it worth it?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

It's got some serious grunt, but watch out, it's heavy!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have always used the Hole Hawg and would buy another one tomorrow if mine stopped working :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> It's got some serious grunt, but watch out, it's heavy!


which one?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=150791202&pf_rd_i=228394

or 

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-167...f=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276041351&sr=1-31


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The first one. 

I personally prefer one of these:









But it's all personal preference, really.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hole hawg hands down, we also do central vac systems and we use a super hawg for that, its got more power for using the chipper bits.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Watch you dont get hit in the teeth with one of them Hawgs, it hurts!!


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Super Hawg for one simple reason, it has a cluth, the hole hawg doesn't. I prefer the compact design of the hole hawg just wish it had a cluth. If my current super hawg dies I may try out this one.

Some people hate dewalt but yellow hasn't treated me that bad yet.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

jarhead0531 said:


> Super Hawg for one simple reason, it has a cluth, the hole hawg doesn't. I prefer the compact design of the hole hawg just wish it had a cluth. If my current super hawg dies I may try out this one.
> 
> Some people hate dewalt but yellow hasn't treated me that bad yet.


Hmm, I have two super Hole Hawgs and neither one has a clutch that I know of, is this some newer design???? One of mine is 6 to 10 years old, the other is about 3 years old.

Wow, never realized that they have a clutch in low speed operation.... just looked at one of our manuals and saw that feature. I guess I need to use our power tools more often. I think the only thing that I have used the Super Hawg on, in the last several years, is the Maxis 4000 wire puller.


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the dewalt and its great has a bind up control so no more broken wrists for my helper haha


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

jarhead0531 said:


> Super Hawg for one simple reason, it has a cluth, the hole hawg doesn't. I prefer the compact design of the hole hawg just wish it had a cluth. If my current super hawg dies I may try out this one.
> 
> Some people hate dewalt but yellow hasn't treated me that bad yet.


Run your Hole Hawg on high speed and it doesn't have enough torque to twist you up. I don't run them on low..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know what you guys are drilling that you feel the need to own a Hole Hawg. Sex appeal, I suppose. I used to buy those until I realized that the D-handle right angle drill does the same job, just as well, with less stress on the body, for a lot less money.


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I don't know what you guys are drilling that you feel the need to own a Hole Hawg. Sex appeal, I suppose. I used to buy those until I realized that the D-handle right angle drill does the same job, just as well, with less stress on the body, for a lot less money.


Rpm (450 for a dewalt D-handle and 1300 for the hole hawg) you can drill out a house much faster.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I don't know what you guys are drilling that you feel the need to own a Hole Hawg. Sex appeal, I suppose. I used to buy those until I realized that the D-handle right angle drill does the same job, just as well, with less stress on the body, for a lot less money.


Try drilling a 3" or 4" Diameter hole thru a 14" x 24" marine treated beam or similar. Even alot 1" holes thru a 16" diameter piling.
The Super Hawg will last forever drilling with large " plumbing" type bits, a regular D handle wont........


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Innovative said:


> Try drilling a 3" or 4" Diameter hole thru a 14" x 24" marine treated beam or similar. Even alot 1" holes thru a 16" diameter piling.
> The Super Hawg will last forever drilling with large " plumbing" type bits, a regular D handle wont........


Yeah, we all do that every day too.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I owned the Hole Hawg, then I realized the Dewalt will do the same thing and it's much lighter...


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

If your warranty is up on your Hawg just buy an identical new one, use it for a while, then take the old, non-functioning one back pretending that it's the second one. They'll replace it (since you have the newest receipt and warranty) and you'll have two Hawgs for the price of two instead of one for the price of two.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Niven8 said:


> Rpm (450 for a dewalt D-handle and 1300 for the hole hawg) you can drill out a house much faster.


It is 300 rpm low speed.. 1200 rpm. high speed

Fastest drill out there for getting the job done :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

DeWalt DWD460 has anit-bind control that works and has two speed ranges with variable speed control. With selfeed bits being able to slow the bit down with harder woods helps to reduce the binding. Not perfect as all the selfeed bits use a threading that is fine for softwoods but too aggressive for hard woods which is where the bit then binds and the drill stalls and the person holding the drill can go for a spin.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I use this "mutha"


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

HOLE HAWG.:thumbsup:

RPMS. :thumbup: that is why.


----------



## Frank Winters (Jul 28, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I used to buy those until I realized that the D-handle right angle drill does the same job, just as well, with less stress on the body, for a lot less money.


The Milwaukee Hole Hawg is only about $40-50 more than their Right Angle Drill.

Personally, I rough houses with a Milwaukee Magnum pistol grip drill for all normal holes with a 1" auger bit. Any tight spots and I break out the Right Angle Drill.


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the Makita version of the Hole Hawg? We're looking to get a new one and I'm getting a helluva price on a DA6300


----------



## Danshakin (Jul 3, 2021)

BIGRED said:


> I use this "mutha"


Hey Bigred, I know it's been 10 years but do you remember what that extension is called that you used on your hole hawg? That thing is a game changer since you don't have to jump on and off ladders to drill out osb trussets. I bought a corded milwaukee with that extension but it doesn't keep up in the power aspect to all our new hole hawgs. Also I can't take it off and put in on our new ones. If I had that chuck attachment you have it would be amazing. Thanks!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

BIGRED said:


> I use this "mutha"


I have not seen a bit extension for decades. I used a Holehawg when I used them for drilling overhead in apartments. Your 1/2 drill is a beast as well.

I still have my Holehawg more than 30 years old, works like it did and has never seen the inside of a repair shop. I used my a lot for drilling 2-5" holes with planetary bits for apartments. Had to get the conduit to the second or third floor. Double plates who cares, just do not get stupid and lock the trigger. Several apprentices were discharged after the trip to the hospital for broken wrists. If you do not listen you do not belong on a construction site. 

Last time I used mine was for mixing concrete.


----------



## Danshakin (Jul 3, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> I have not seen a bit extension for decades. I used a Holehawg when I used them for drilling overhead in apartments. Your 1/2 drill is a beast as well.
> 
> I still have my Holehawg more than 30 years old, works like it did and has never seen the inside of a repair shop. I used my a lot for drilling 2-5" holes with planetary bits for apartments. Had to get the conduit to the second or third floor. Double plates who cares, just do not get stupid and lock the trigger. Several apprentices were discharged after the trip to the hospital for broken wrists. If you do not listen you do not belong on a construction site.
> 
> Last time I used mine was for mixing concrete.


Weird how it's not a thing anymore. In new construction houses I'd say it makes the drilling process at least 30% faster due to the fact you can do it without a ladder. If I got the extension big red had I would be able to put that on the new m18 fuel hole hawgs with the chuck. If I knew the serial number or something I might be able to find one somewhere


----------



## mfbearded (Jul 10, 2021)

i have the 60v dewalt DCD460T2...love it.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Wiredude said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Makita version of the Hole Hawg? We're looking to get a new one and I'm getting a helluva price on a DA6300


More versatile IMO. My motor does get hot after a few hours work but it's 15 years old and won't quit. I've used the DeWalt version as well and would recommend that too


----------

